# MTB - Händler / Kaufberatung



## badda (16. März 2010)

Guten Abend, Gute Nacht Liebe Community,

ein kleiner Läufer hat sich in euer Forum verirrt und ist auf der Suche nach einem seriösen Fahrradhändler, der einem Unerfahrenem nicht die Katze im Sack verkaufen will.

Die Händler sollten sich im Raum Amberg - Regensburg aufhalten.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


Gruß


----------



## norman68 (16. März 2010)

Wär vielleicht noch gut zu Wissen was du genau sucht. Ob du nun mehr Touren fahren möchtest oder ehr CC, FR, DH. Denn nicht jeder Händler hat alles und ist dann auch noch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badda (16. März 2010)

Oh natürlich, Tschuldigung.

Suche ein Vollgefedertes für Straße, Feld- und Waldwege.

Preisgrenze liegt bei ca. 1200 

danke


----------



## DABAIKA (21. März 2010)

badda schrieb:


> Suche ein Vollgefedertes für Straße, Feld- und Waldwege.



 trekkingrad...?!


.....oder doch n mtb(für den breiteren einsatzbereich und mehr spassfaktor)

zweirad stadler...gutes preisleistungsverhältnis (evtl. immer prozente mögl.) viel auswahl,also in nbg.l sowohl mtb als auch trekkingbikes( und so n zeuch)...manche mögen den stadler nich so,aber das wird, denke ich, in den nächsten posts disskutiert


----------



## franzam (21. März 2010)

DABAIKA schrieb:


> ...manche mögen den stadler nich so,aber das wird, denke ich, in den nächsten posts disskutiert


 
...nicht mögen kann man wirklich nicht sagen, aber man sollte schon genau wissen was man will. Welche Rahmengröße man braucht , Ausstattung etc...

empfehlen würd ich Bikestation Waldsassen  oder Weiden


----------



## es geht auch an (29. März 2010)

kann dir NoLimit in Parsberg empfehlen.
Top Beratung und faire Preise....


----------



## Switcherer (29. April 2010)

Da stimm ich zu!

NoLimit in Parsberg und LoveHurts in Regensburg!

Beides top Läden!


----------



## themichl (21. Juni 2010)

Also ich kann Radsport Besold in Ursensollen empfehlen (jaja, schon klar das dass keiner kennt der nicht aus Amberg kommt ).
Das ist zwar ein eher kleiner Laden, aber dafür wird man von A bis Z sehr gut beraten und auf keinen Fall über den Tisch gezogen. Habe dort schon ein MTB und ein Rennrad gekauft. Am besten Du rufst vorher an und machst einen Termin aus, dann kümmern sie sich nur um Dich


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. Juni 2010)

badda schrieb:


> Oh natÃ¼rlich, Tschuldigung.
> 
> Suche ein Vollgefedertes fÃ¼r StraÃe, Feld- und Waldwege.
> 
> ...



Vollgefedert fÃ¼r 1200,- ????
Viel kannst Du da aber nicht erwarten.

FÃ¼r das Geld wÃ¼rde ich beim Hardtail mit Federgabel bleiben ...  selbst beim Stadler wird da die Auswahl fÃ¼r 'vollgefedert' eng.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Switcherer (23. Juni 2010)

Canyon Nerve XC 4.0, kostet genau 1200.

Für das Budget glaub ich gibts nicht viele Alternativen.


----------

